# Grafik/Tabelle zentrieren: unterschiedliche Darstellung im IE/Firefox wg.Scrollleiste



## knutbert (12. September 2004)

Hallo,
meine Seite beruht auf einem Frameset, das dieselbe horizontal teilt. So ergibt sich oben ein Navigations-Frame und unten das Inhalts-Frame.
Das Frameset "zerschneidet" quasi das Layout, das sich jedoch im IE6 wieder perfekt zusammenfügt. Im Firefox jedoch verschiebt sich die Tabelle mit der Grafik im unteren Frame nach links, weil scheinbar die Scrollleiste bei der Positionierung durch align=center mit berücksichtigt wird.
Wenn ich die Scrollleiste deaktiviere klappt's auch im Firefox - Problem ist aber, dass ich im unteren Frame auf jeden Fall eine Scrollleiste brauche...
Hoffe das war verständlich,  sonst poste ich mal nen Link...

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie es mir gelingen könnte, dass die Page auch im Firefox richtig angezeigt wird?


----------



## bmit (13. September 2004)

nicht die eleganteste Lösung, müsste aber gehen:
Aktiviere doch im oberen Frame ebenfalls die Scrolleiste. Die wird zwar nicht benötigt, weil der Inhalt dort "zu kurz" zum scrollen ist, löst aber sicherlich Dein Prob und stört wahrscheinlich weniger als 'n verschobenes Layout.

Gruß
bmit


----------



## bmit (13. September 2004)

...hab' gerade noch eine Idee. Das mit der Scrolleiste befriedigt mich auch nicht wirklich.
Wenn Du im oberen Frame entweder a) einen zweiten Frame einfügst, der diesen senkrecht teilt und exakt die Breite der Scrolleiste hat oder b) im oberen Frame auf der rechten Seite eine (passende) Grafik einfügst, die exakt die Breite der Scrolleiste hat.
Dazu musst Du lediglich die genaue anzahl Pixel ermitteln, die die Scrolleiste breit ist. Notfalls Screenshot, ab ins Grafikprogramm, vergrößern und zählen.

Gruß
bmit


----------



## knutbert (13. September 2004)

Hi, danke für deine Tipps, aber leider haben sie mein Problem nicht gelöst.
Scrollleisten oben sollen nicht sein, denn das sieht nicht gut aus; andererseits löst es natürlich das Problem mit der verschobenen, zentrierten Tabelle. Ich dachte nun daran, scrolling im oberen Frame zu aktivieren und danach durch die Option "hidden" wieder zu verstecken - doch leider wird dabei die Scrollleiste nicht nur unsichtbar, sondern verschwindet ganz und hat deswegen keinen Effekt.

Durch Einfügen einer Grafik komme ich dem Ziel auch nicht näher, denn der IE berücksichtigt diese ja auch...


----------



## bmit (13. September 2004)

Hallo knutbert,

poste mal'n Link, dass ich mir das mal ansehen kann. Klar, der IE soll ja auch die Grafik berücksichtigen  u n d  die Scrolleiste, somit sollte der Laden wieder stimmen. Vielleicht reden wir ja nur aneinander vorbei - deshalb: Angucken will.
Geht das?

Gruß bmit


----------



## knutbert (13. September 2004)

Klar, hab dir den Link per PN geschickt!


----------



## bmit (18. September 2004)

Hallo,

hier also mein Vorschlag...hängt an.

Gruß
bmit


----------



## knutbert (18. September 2004)

Hallo bmit,
vielen Dank für deine Mühe! Zwischenzeitlich und nach Rücksprache mit einigen Leuten habe ich mich jedoch gegen eine Frames-Variante entschieden - zu vielfältig sind die Probleme, die durch unterschiedliche Browser entstehen.
Ich denke, ich werde das ganze nun als reine Tabelle aufbauen und die Inhalte per PHP-include austauschen...

Schönen Gruß!


----------

